# High oil reading after oil change



## tfl813 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a Suzuki DF15 4 stroke and I changed the oil yesterday.  I vacuumed out 37 oz. which is how much oil my engine takes.  I put back in 37 oz. and now my dipstick is reading that I'm way too full, what's going on?  I haven't run the engine yet.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Probably has to propogate through all the tubes you sucked it out of.


----------



## tfl813 (Jan 1, 2012)

I ran it for about 5 minutes, then let it sit for 20 minutes.  When I checked it it was well above the mark.  I'm hesitant to take out oil because this is how much my engine requires.  Not really sure where to go from here?


----------

